# Usb driver for RCT6213W87 DK 11.6 Maven Pro Tablet



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have RCT6213W87 DK 11.6 Maven Pro Tablet

I am using Windows Xp computer.

How do I enable usb so I can use micro usb port
to transfer files from my computer hard drive to
my tablet? Do I need to install usb driver in order for it to work ? If so, where do I download
the file ?

I connected micro usb plug into micro usb port of tablet and other end plugged into usb port of my computer.

I tried instructions on page 16 of pdf manual.
When I tried this I see "usb computer connection" is dimmed out.

And also when I plugin it says "usb Device not Recognized". Please see details in my file attachment.
















Also I have RCT6303W87DK 10 inches Viking Pro RCA tablet. I need a usb driver for the same purpose.

Would appreciate if someone could tell me where I could downlaod the drivers for them ?

Thanks

Zhong


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A few things to note:

1) If a specific driver is needed, it will be supplied by the hardware manufacturer (ie: tablet manufacturer). Windows typically uses a generic (Windows) driver to function with most hardware.

2) Port type (ie: USB type shouldn't matter). USB is USB.

3) You typically can't connect a tablet and copy data to the device. The Tablet uses the port for accessing devices such as HDD's or thumb drives, not for connectivity to other devices/computers.

So the simple solution would be to simply copy your data to a USB drive, then connect the drive to the tablet and copy the data off.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I use to be able to do this accessing my internal memory (I Drive) and sd card (G Drive) using my Nextbook tablet (NXM805MC) here by Turning on USB storage.-

















I guess can't do it with RCA tablets ?

Thanks



JimE said:


> A few things to note:
> 
> 
> 3) You typically can't connect a tablet and copy data to the device. The Tablet uses the port for accessing devices such as HDD's or thumb drives, not for connectivity to other devices/computers.
> ...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on the device, OS, and OS version.

In general, you can't just connect any device and be able to write to it. 

As you noted above, for those that support it, it is disabled by default as it's a security hole.


----------



## AnakoAlbert (Jan 15, 2016)

zhong said:


> I use to be able to do this accessing my internal memory (I Drive) and sd card (G Drive) using my Nextbook tablet (NXM805MC) here by Turning on USB storage.-
> 
> 
> View attachment 267961
> ...


Hi *JimE*,

I have another idea. If it can not connect with other device, why it provided a USB cable? 

For the usb device not recognized, there are two things need to do first.
Before you do the two things, you need to make sure the usb cable is fine.
1. restart the computer to have a try.
2. If it can not solve your problem, try to download and update the usb driver.
Enter the "*Device Manager*", and find the USB driver error (exclamation), choose this, right click and choose "*Properties*" > "*Driver*" > "*Update Driver*".

Try to solve your problem follow this. If not, tell the error details.


----------

